# Học cách lưu nước hoa trên cơ thể giữ mùi lâu nhất



## tibodinh (22/12/21)

Học cách lưu nước hoa trên cơ thể giữ mùi lâu nhất Dùng nước hoa trên cơ thể cũng giống như khử mùi xe ô tô của bạn vậy, nếu mua máy hút bụi công nghiệp ở tphcmbạn khéo léo biết sử dụng đúng sản phẩm, mùi thơm, vị trí thì sẽ được nhiều người nhớ mãi, đối với các chị em sẽ là hoàn hảo hơn trong mắt của đấng mày râu. Tuy nhiên không ít chị em phụ nữ lại nhầm lẫn về những vị trí lưu giữ nước hoa lâu trên cơ thể. Vậy lưu trữ nước hoa ở những nơi nào trên cơ thể? hãy đến với bài viết dưới đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Những vị trí nào trên cơ thể cần được xịt nước hoa? 1. Xịt nước hoa trên tóc Một nơi lý tưởng để giúp phát tán và lưu giử mùi hương của bạn đó chính là trên mái tóc bồng bềnh với bán máy chà sàn đơnvô số sợi tóc nhỏ quyện vào nhau. Lưu ý rằng: Hãy xịt nước hoa lên lược sau đó chải lên tóc sẽ hiệu quả hơn là dùng nước hoa xịt trực tiếp vào tóc. 2. Xịt nước hoa sau tai Vì sao lại xịt nước hoa sau tai? Các bạn nữ để ý rằng, đấng mày râu khi hôn thường hôn môi, sau đó hôn ra bên cổ rồi nhẹ nhàng lên tai. Nếu có một ít nước hoa ở vùng này chắc chắn sẽ làm các anh chàng mê mệt luôn mất. Bạn nữ hãy xịt nhẹ vào sau hai vành tai và có thể dùng tay xoa xoa một chút để mùi thơm mau lan tỏa hơn. 3. Xịt nước hoa dọc theo xuống lưng Gáy vốn là một vị trí xịt nước hoa “điển hình” và quá quen thuộc, nhưng có thể bạn chưa biết rằng việc xịt một đường thẳng từ gáy xuống dọc sống lưng đến khoảng giữa lưng, dù không cần nhiều, vẫn sẽ giúp mùi hương bạn thích nán lại một cách tinh tế trong suốt cả ngày dài. Những chuyển động tự nhiên của bạn sẽ giúp khuếch tán hương thơm ở vị trí này rất tốt. 4. Xịt nước hoa lên khuỷu tay và chân Ở vùng khuỷu tay, khuỷu chân trên cơ thể là những vùng thường xuyên “tỏa nhiệt” nhiều nhất. Khi bạn xịt nước hoa trên hai vị trí này mùi thơm của nó sẽ được tản đều ra xung quanh và lưu lại rất lâu. 5. Xịt nước hoa ở rốn Điều này thật thú vị phải không? Xịt nước hoa một vài giọt ở vị trí rốn sẽ là một bí mật nhỏ giúp bạn luôn có mùi hương dễ chịu suốt cả ngày. 6. hãy xịt muột ít nước hoa và trong túi quần Hãy xịt nước hoa lên một chiếc khăn vải nhỏ rồi cho vào bên trong túi quần, phụ tùng thay thế máy chà sàn mùi nước hoa sẽ được lưu giử trên cở thể bạn cả ngày. Hãy ghi nhớ lại những vị trí lưu giử nước hoa này trên cơ thể bạn nhé! Để mùi hương có thể lan tỏa khắp cơ thể bạn suốt cả ngày.


----------

